# Setting WEP Security on HR22-100 with Tivo USB Wireless



## vet4pets (Mar 8, 2009)

I was directed to this website by Directv Technician, but have been unable to find a thread on what I need.

I am trying to connect my Directv HD recorder HR22-100 via my TIVO wireless USB device (AG0100) to my wireless network which is a WEP protected Netgear WNR854T.

The recorder shows I can connect to the network, but cannot connect to the internet because of WEP security. He informed me there is a way to configure it but didn't personally know how and directed me to this website.

Can anyone suggest how to program the HR22 to receive a WEP code from the router?

Thanks!!

Lynn


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The HR2x's do not work with wireless USB adapters. You need to use a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The Linksys WGA600N is the recommended wireless "gaming adapter" for the HD DVRs. This network adapter can be automatically configured (plug & play) directly from the DVR's setup menus with no computer setup required. You can also buy this adapter via your DirecTV.com account ("Wireless Network Kit").


----------



## vet4pets (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you saying that the USB wireless ethernet adapter I used when I had my TIVO recorder working with a Directv receiver will NOT work with the HR22 USB port? Directv thought that it would be compatible.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

vet4pets said:


> Are you saying that the USB wireless ethernet adapter I used when I had my TIVO recorder working with a Directv receiver will NOT work with the HR22 USB port? Directv thought that it would be compatible.


No USB wireless adapter works with the HR2x's. You need to use a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection like the Linksys WGA600N.


----------

